# Être sensible au gel / au froid / à la chaleur/ ...



## Loredon

¡Hola para todos!

*<<Être sensible au gel, au froid, a la chaleur>>*

¿Comó se puede traducir esa expresión por favor?

<< ¿No Soportar el gel, el frío, el calor; o podría emplearse, ser sensible?>> 
De antemano le agradezco su aclaración.

Cordialmente,

Loredon


----------



## Naguala

¡Hola!

Creo que
"_*ser sensible al gel, al frío, al calor*_" es de uso corriente.

¡Espero que te sirva!


----------



## Loredon

¡Muchísimas gracias Naguala!


----------



## ChocolatHada

Respondo unos meses después:
Podría decirse "ser sensible al gel, ser friolento, ser caluroso".
Yo justamente quería preguntar cómo se puede decir en francés "friolento". Ahora veo que puede decirse "être sensible au froid". Hay alguna otra palabra o expresión equivalente? Porque "friolento" no sólo habla de una persona sensible al frío, sino también de alguien que sufre el frío, que suele tener frío todo el tiempo, aunque haga calor.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

ChocolatHada said:


> Respondo unos meses después:
> Podría decirse "ser sensible al gel, ser friolento, ser caluroso".
> Yo justamente quería preguntar cómo se puede decir en francés "friolento". Ahora veo que puede decirse "être sensible au froid". Hay alguna otra palabra o expresión equivalente? Porque "friolento" no sólo habla de una persona sensible al frío, sino también de alguien que sufre el frío, que suele tener frío todo el tiempo, aunque haga calor.
> Saludos y gracias.


 
¿Frileux, frileuse?
Por aquí decimos "friolero", con el mismo significado.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Ah muchas gracias!
Como suele ocurrir, los que hablamos español fuera de España muchas veces tenemos que hacer una doble traducción si queremos traducir al francés. Es decir, tengo que hacer: friolento = friolero = frileux. 
(Porque friolento no figura en el diccionario, y para nosotros friolero es otra cosa muy diferente).
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Loredon

¡Muy buenos días a vosotras  dos!

 ¡Muchas gracias por sus nuevas aportaciones!

*<<Être sensible au froid, au gel, à la chaleur, etc...>> *No suelen utilizarse solo por seres humanos, sino también, por animales, plantas etc...

Podemos emplear otras expreciones en francés cuyas signicaciones son semejantes, o sea:
*<< Craindre le froid, le gel, la chaleur>>* *<<craindre le froid= je suis frileux, se>>
Pero de ningún modo se utiliza: "*_je suis "géleuse"_* por: "craindre le gel".
En cuanto a la expresión: *_"je suis chaleureuse_*" tan poco, **suele emplearse** en este sentido , sino que:*_ je suis chaleureuse _*significaría más bien que alguien esté generoso, altruisto.
*¡Que tengáis un buen día!Cordialmente, Loredon


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

No había visto este hilo pero, en mi modesta opinión, hay un error de partida.

_Être sensible au gel_ *no* se puede traducir por *ser sensible al gel.* 

Cette plante est sensible au gel = esta planta es *sensible a las heladas*.

*Ser sensible al gel* solamente tendría cabida si uno tiene alguna reacción alérgica a un gel de baño, por ejemplo.


----------



## Loredon

Merci  beaucoup Athos!

Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de rire de bon cœur en lisant "ta remise de pendules à l'heure"  au sujet de ma maladresse idiomatique!

Merci beaucoup encore une fois! mais comme quoi, rien n'est jamais vraiment gagné!!

Cordialement.

Loredon


----------



## ChocolatHada

Muchas gracias Athos por tu corrección!
Muy cierto, confundimos la traducción de "gel"! Ya me parecía raro, "ser sensible al gel"!!!!
Saludos a todos!

ChocolatHada.


----------



## Naguala

Athos de Tracia said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> No había visto este hilo pero, en mi modesta opinión, hay un error de partida.
> 
> _Être sensible au gel_ *no* se puede traducir por *ser sensible al gel.*
> 
> Cette plante est sensible au gel = esta planta es *sensible a las heladas*.
> 
> *Ser sensible al gel* solamente tendría cabida si uno tiene alguna reacción alérgica a un gel de baño, por ejemplo.


 
Por supuesto, fue una buena metedura de pata porque yo estaba pensando en cuestiones alérgicas. Ni se me pasó que el *gel* era la *helada*, y en ese caso yo diría que *no tolera el frío, el calor ni las heladas *(principalmente si hablamos de plantas o animales, aunque también se dice para las personas).

De todos modos, con respecto a la otra acepción, es perfectamente posible tener sensibilidad a determinadas sustancias, como por ejemplo el gel (no sólo de baño, sino dentífrico, capilar, de masaje, etc.) y no a otras, y en este caso el gel está muy asociado bien al frío (geles con componentes que refrescan), bien al calor (aquellos que provocan calentamiento de la piel). A falta de otro contexto, parece evidente que no es ese el sentido de esa frase, y por tanto lamento enormemente que mi contributo fuese erróneo. ¡Espero que se pueda enmendar todavía!¿?

Entre todos conseguiremos acercarnos cada vez más a la verdad, aunque no sea a la primera, ¿eh? ¡Buen fin de semana!


----------



## ChocolatHada

Creo que en todo caso Loredon, que fue quien hizo la pregunta inicial, debería aclararnos si con "gel" se refería a "heladas" o a "gel". Sí o sí necesitamos contexto.
Y por otra parte, si definitivamente no se trataba del "gel" que nos pasamos por el cuerpo, habría que sacar este hilo de la entrada "gel" en el diccionario español-francés, porque confunde.
Saludos otra vez!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Si se trata, por ejemplo, de vegetación (árboles, viñedos,...) , yo diría   "le afectan las heladas, el frío y el calor".


----------



## Loredon

Hola para todos:

 Antes de todo, quisiera darle la gracia por sus aportaciones, y lo siento de verdad si mi pregunta ha sido mal interpretada.

*Être sensible au gel, au froid, à la chaleur* . pensaba más a unos enceres o plantas. Porque si me hubiera referido a una persona, porsupuesto hubiera dado más detailles: por ejemplo: Fulana es sensible al gel de baño, de dentífrico etc.

Otra vez muchas gracias para todos.

Loredon


----------



## in-need

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

dans la phrase : 

L'opinion publique est chaque jour plus *sensible à* la moralisation de la gouvernance en général et des gouvernants en particulier.  

je voudrais connaître la préposition que l'on utilise en espagnol :

 ¿"*estar sensible en/a/con*"?

A menos que sea: 

La opinión publica está cada vez más *preocupada por* la moralización de la gobernanza en general y por parte de los dirigentes en particular.

Merci de votre aide )


----------



## swift

Hola:

Modular, modular, modular. 

_Se sensibiliza cada vez más..._

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## in-need

Vale, Swift, muy bien tu sugerencia, )

¿pero sería sensibilizarse más *EN* la moralización (...)?

Gracias )


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- receptiva

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> - receptiva


Como siempre, oportuna. 

In-deed: En español se dice "sensibilizarse *a*".


----------



## in-need

Hola,

vale : sensibilizarse *a* o estar sensibilizado *a*

y

estar receptiva *a* o mostrarse receptivo/a *a*


¡Perfecto!

Con esto, no tengo menos que "l'imbarazzo della scelta", 

Gracias mil


----------

